# Some gecko pictures



## nephrurus01 (Jul 17, 2008)

thought will start a thread with gecko pictures as jamgo did with elapids in Aus snakes section
So keep guys posting your pics
1st N deleani
2nd O filicipoda
3rd N asper
4th O marmorata /S Qld form/


----------



## Lars K (Jul 17, 2008)

Awesome geckos and pics!!! 


Here are a few pics of mine geckos.
[video=youtube;HMojNyGx_zA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMojNyGx_zA[/video]


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 17, 2008)

thx Lars 
here is few more
Oedure marmorata - baby - sub adult & adult


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 17, 2008)

Should say 
Danke Shone Lars
Ich wise dese sind schone gekos

not sure about the spelling


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 17, 2008)

they are really cool geckos and they are lovely pics


----------



## Lars K (Jul 17, 2008)

Great-looking O. marmorata's!!! 



nephrurus01 said:


> Danke Shone Lars
> Ich wise dese sind schone gekos



Wow, very good, I'm impressed!!!


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 17, 2008)

here another few , 

does anyone have any gecko pics that can post here ????????


----------



## jordo (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice pics Neph 

Nothing I haven't posted before...

D. variegata










S. intermedius









D. vittatus









C. marmoratus





D. damaeus





U. milli


----------



## Slateman (Jul 17, 2008)

Some photos are superb. Geckos are so popular in herp community.


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thx Jordo your pics are great 

Here are some pics of the geckos from the top shelf

U sphyrurus

any more pics guys ??????? :cry:


----------



## Nephrurus (Jul 17, 2008)

So as noone confuses us furthur.... 

I'll add some gecko photos as well. 
























































and some captive ones...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 17, 2008)

Wa Form marmorata.
Levis.
Occidentalis
Pilbiensis.


----------



## levis04 (Jul 17, 2008)

nice photos guys


----------



## Rocket (Jul 17, 2008)

Awesome photos Nephrurus01.

Are all those specimens yours or wild animals etc?


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 17, 2008)

WOW 
your pics Nephrurus are superb  
seems I will have to treat this thread seriously and start posting some good pics - though 2morrow 4 now only whatever i have on my laptop 

Nephrurus01 /w syd as well/
probably no one will confuse N & N01 any more /lucky u, u were 1st in choosing the name :cry:


Any more pics guys ?????????


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 17, 2008)

frogboy - your pics r cool
levis04 thx
rocket - thx - most r wild  but few of them r mine


----------



## Lars K (Jul 17, 2008)

Awesome geckos and pics everyone!!! 

Oedura castelnaui






[











Oedura monilis

















Teratoscincus microlepis







Tropiocolotes tripolitanus












Nephrurus milii












Phelsuma klemmeri


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 17, 2008)

nice photos Lars thx for sharing


----------



## Rocket (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice pics anyway mate


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 17, 2008)

thx rocket


----------



## richardsc (Jul 18, 2008)

nice looking monitor food,oops i mean gex guys,they sure are beautiful,and all the rage at the moment


----------



## Glider (Jul 18, 2008)

N Amyae






N. Levis Levis





N. Levis Pilbarensis


----------



## NinaPeas (Jul 18, 2008)

Sigh - I really really want geckos! Is there I way I can sneak them in without my partner noticing? 

Fantastic pics, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## justbrad (Jul 18, 2008)

wow nice pics everybody!! great work! =]-[--


----------



## richardsc (Jul 18, 2008)

nina,might i suggest sport channels on foxtel,hehehe


----------



## levis04 (Jul 18, 2008)

thought this was a good photo.


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 18, 2008)

here is few more 
1 Oedura coggeri
2 Oedura tryoni
3 Strophururs taenicaudata

any more pics ?? anyone


----------



## DrNick (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 18, 2008)

*Awsome shoot's everyone i will get mine up tommorow.*


----------



## levis04 (Jul 18, 2008)

nice pics Dr.Nick


----------



## DrNick (Jul 18, 2008)

levis04 said:


> nice pics Dr.Nick



Lova yo asper mate- how about a breeding loan


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 18, 2008)

Life story of one gecko 

dont believe u guys dont have any more photos of geckos 

:cry: keep posting your pics guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lets show evereyone how beautifull Aussie gex can be /at least they have more personality than snakes


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 18, 2008)

nice pics Dr Nick - Thx 4 sharing


----------



## gonff (Jul 18, 2008)

awsome!!!


----------



## krusty (Jul 18, 2008)

great pics every one...thanks


----------



## levis04 (Jul 18, 2008)

great pics richard! just love the red asper!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 18, 2008)

This little guy belongs to levis04...took the photo about three years ago now.


----------



## levis04 (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 18, 2008)

levis04 - WoW 1st pix is realy nice


----------



## levis04 (Jul 18, 2008)

nephrurus- cheers mate
will post some more soon


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thx Levis04

A bit diferent looking asper / and its habitat


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 18, 2008)

1) North NSW form of O tryoni
2) O tryoni from the south
3&4) S wyberba


----------



## Lars K (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow guys, excellent pictures and geckos!!!!!!!!!! :shock:  




nephrurus01 said:


> keep posting your pics guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> lets show evereyone how beautifull *Aussie* gex can be



Erm, you've got me there!!! 

I only keep the Oedura castelnaui, O. monilis and N. milii.


BTW, nephrurus01, I would love to know which gecko species you keep.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 18, 2008)

pics


----------



## JasonL (Jul 18, 2008)

more


----------



## levis04 (Jul 18, 2008)

that last milli is stunning mate!


----------



## missllama (Jul 18, 2008)

some of our old geckos


----------



## missllama (Jul 18, 2008)

few more...


----------



## sockbat (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow awesome pics guys. Truly beautiful reptiles.


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome animals You have guys



& here few more from me

D vitattus
D staindacheri
D tesseletus
H binoei /Qld
H binoei / Bourke

hope u enjoy


----------



## Lars K (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, awesome geckos!!! 

Teratoscincus microlepis






















Chondrodactylus turneri





















Nephrurus milii














































Tarentola chazaliae


----------



## Nephrurus (Jul 19, 2008)

levis04 said:


> that last milli is stunning mate!



Yeah, it's a beauty... You'd be mad to give up an animal like that... It's the second time it's featured in this thread.  

-H


----------



## blackthorn (Jul 19, 2008)

not very natural shots, but hey.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 19, 2008)

Nephrurus said:


> Yeah, it's a beauty... You'd be mad to give up an animal like that... It's the second time it's featured in this thread.
> 
> -H



No, Henry....only once.....


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 19, 2008)

1st pic my favorite!


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow AWESOME pics everyone


----------



## Dusty62 (Jul 19, 2008)

There are some outstanding animals in the thread and some great photograhpers too. Keep them rollin in


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 19, 2008)

Just tried to take few shots in home environment
here is what came out of it


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 19, 2008)

llama sharpness of your photos is great, what lens do you use ?


----------



## DrNick (Jul 19, 2008)

Noooooooice maaate!


----------



## warren63 (Jul 19, 2008)

Wonderful pics, keep em coming !!


----------



## Rocket (Jul 19, 2008)

If anything is stunning it's Jason's schraderi!

Stunning little lizards there mate!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 19, 2008)

_Delma impar_


----------



## missllama (Jul 19, 2008)

nephrurus01 said:


> llama sharpness of your photos is great, what lens do you use ?




lol a digital camera, how do i tell what sort of lens it is? i dont have anything special i think those ones were taken on my older digital camera i still have it lying round somewhere lol i would love a really nice cam that i can take good photos with but i dont no what to get


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 19, 2008)

_Lialis burtonis_


----------



## DrNick (Jul 19, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> lol a digital camera, how do i tell what sort of lens it is? i dont have anything special i think those ones were taken on my older digital camera i still have it lying round somewhere lol i would love a really nice cam that i can take good photos with but i dont no what to get



Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha haaaaaaa...

He was talking to Llama, not you ! Llama has posted some nice asper pix. ha ha ha ha ha

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## missllama (Jul 19, 2008)

DrNick said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha haaaaaaa...
> 
> He was talking to Llama, not you ! Llama has posted some nice asper pix. ha ha ha ha ha
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:




i was going to say my pics are shoking lol 
i thought that the guy must be going crazy to think mine were good quality photos lmao


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for pointing that out Nick...I went back and had a look at missllama's pics and didn't understand what nephrurus was talking about, nearly all were out of focus. Figured he had a really good pair of glasses or something


----------



## missllama (Jul 19, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Thanks for pointing that out Nick...I went back and had a look at missllama's pics and didn't understand what nephrurus was talking about, nearly all were out of focus. Figured he had a really good pair of glasses or something




hahahaha  i have shakey hands i cant take photos!! lol


----------



## DrNick (Jul 19, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Figured he had a really good pair of glasses or something



Or a really BAD pair of glasses LOL


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 19, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## missllama (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL i should get some tips from llama

can any of u guys give any suggestions on a camera i can get that can take clear photos with a bit of shakeyness going on? haha i would preffer a digital camera


----------



## levis04 (Jul 19, 2008)

lol Dr.Nick and jonno!


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 19, 2008)

R ornata
S intermedius
P platurus


----------



## Rocket (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice photos Jonno.

Got any more legless shots you'd like to post up?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 19, 2008)

classic


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 20, 2008)

another 2 pix
just 2 keep it rolling


----------



## levis04 (Jul 20, 2008)

just a few more pics!


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 21, 2008)

levis04 great pics and awesome geckos


----------



## blackthorn (Jul 21, 2008)

nephrurus01 said:


> llama sharpness of your photos is great, what lens do you use ?



For those I used a Sigma 50mm F2.8 macro lens on a Nikon D50 DSLR.

lol.. I've now changed my username so there's no confusion between myself (formerly llama) and missllamathuen :|


----------



## levis04 (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks nephrurus01 yours are great too!


----------



## DrNick (Jul 21, 2008)

*


blackthorn said:



so there's no confusion between myself (formerly llama) and missllamathuen :|

Click to expand...

*
I hope you also washed yourself thoroughly to remove the stink LOL


GREAT pics everyone.

Levis04 LUUUUUURVE those jelly beans mate....


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 21, 2008)

blackthorn said:


> For those I used a Sigma 50mm F2.8 macro lens on a Nikon D50 DSLR.
> 
> thx "blackthorn" seems am off 4 shopping 2morrow 2 get new macro lens


----------



## JasonL (Jul 21, 2008)

some more, some wild and some captive


----------



## JasonL (Jul 21, 2008)

and some more


----------



## Nephrurus (Jul 21, 2008)

Jas, That spiny tail is awesome.


----------



## colt08 (Jul 21, 2008)

love ur second last pick jasonl its a beut and sone nice gex i wana get some gex


----------



## JasonL (Jul 21, 2008)

The second pic is a western NSW form U. milii, the third is a Sydney one


----------



## albino (Jul 26, 2008)

*new gecko book*

just released, _'keeping australian geckos' _by rob porter, go and get yourselves a copy, it's fantastic


----------



## Jewly (Jul 26, 2008)

I second that. I just bought my first 2 geckos last week and I was lucky enough to get a copy of the book and it's brilliant. Heaps of great photos and good information.


----------



## jaih (Jul 26, 2008)

Awsome photos Nephrurus01.
What sort of snake/legless lizard was that.


----------



## geckoman1985 (Jul 30, 2008)

just some pic of my smooth knob tailed geckos 
all these pic are from glider that i was sent will send more of my own shortley 
littke male bruce just hached



and the female pepe


----------



## Ridgeback (Aug 1, 2008)

O.lesueurii in the loungeroom!


----------



## Rocket (Aug 1, 2008)

Can anybody identify this Gehyra? I know what it is, just wandering if anybody else knows what species it is. Just a clue, it is NOT a Gehyra variegata. These specimens were found in rocky fields of country South eastern SA in close proximity with creeks and running water. If that makes any difference.

Also some photos of my Nephrurus levis levis male and quite a bad shot of a Delma molleri I took recently.


----------



## Kirby (Aug 1, 2008)

Drools over legless.. we need more in captivity..


----------

